# My 5D IV and 1Dx II not compatible with iPad Pro 11!



## Ristobkk (Jan 25, 2019)

Recently I purchased new iPad Pro 11 and sadly find out that not possible to download pictures by Usb-C / Usb 3 cabel. 
Today Canon Finland that they are not compatible and they started investigating whats wrong.
My both cameras and new iPad have latest softwares and i have tried with several cabels but no...
When connecting camera to iPad only opens photoalbum but not memorycard.
5D works well by WiFi and iPad works well with memorycard reader.
Risto


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2019)

Ristobkk said:


> Recently I purchased new iPad Pro 11 and sadly find out that not possible to download pictures by Usb-C / Usb 3 cabel.
> Today Canon Finland that they are not compatible and they started investigating whats wrong.
> My both cameras and new iPad have latest softwares and i have tried with several cabels but no...
> When connecting camera to iPad only opens photoalbum but not memorycard.
> ...


Interesting. I use the 1DX MkII and the original iPad Pro and they work really well together both hardwired and via the WFT, I was looking to get the new iPad and changing the workflow to include a card reader isn't optimal.

I'd really like Digital Photo Express for iOS to work with the .CR2 file format too!


----------



## Ristobkk (Jan 25, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Interesting. I use the 1DX MkII and the original iPad Pro and they work really well together both hardwired and via the WFT, I was looking to get the new iPad and changing the workflow to include a card reader isn't optimal.
> 
> I'd really like Digital Photo Express for iOS to work with the .CR2 file format too!


Which version of iPad pro you use? My old 9.7 worked well but new 11 not at all.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2019)

Ristobkk said:


> Which version of iPad pro you use? My old 9.7 worked well but new 11 not at all.


I only have the original 12.9 and as I want to move to near complete USB-C along with the newer storage capacities so thinking about getting one of the newest iPads.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2019)

Been looking for card readers and found this, very interesting for 1DX MkII owners with USB-C hardware, the micro SD is nice if you have a drone and or a GoPro, I have all three so will be getting one!

https://www.hypershop.com/products/...-for-uhs-ii-microsd-sd-4-0-cfast-compactflash


----------



## Ristobkk (Feb 7, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I only have the original 12.9 and as I want to move to near complete USB-C along with the newer storage capacities so thinking about getting one of the newest iPads.


Just downloaded new Ios 12.1.4 but same problem still unsolved, Apple did not fix it :-(


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2019)

Hmm, I ordered the new 12.9 iPad Pro from B&H last night, I also ordered the previously linked USB-C CFast card reader.

So far my adoption of USB-C has cost me $500 in docks and dongles...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 17, 2019)

Just an update on practicality, I'm thinking of starting a new thread about the new iPad's and a photography workflow with them.

I just imported 2780 RAW files from the 1DX MkII, so 21MP, via the CFast card and card reader linked above, Hyper+Drive, to my new iPad Pro 12" with 1TB of storage (only possibly relevant because it gets twice the RAM at 8GB). Total import time was 6min 11sec, personally I am blown away by that and think I have made the right choice in moving to a USB-C/Thunderbolt3 workflow. I don't have a USB-C to 1DX MkII cable yet so can't compare import speeds from the camera directly, but at this early stage I'd say the practicality of doing travel photography with RAW files and an iPad has 100% arrived depending on the volume needs of your actual output.


----------

